# What the heck is this?! o_O



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

First photo: So-called "short body" betta. Is this fish going to be okay...? o-o Is is even real?!

Second photo: "Nano" betta. Pretty fish. Would be helpful to have something to scale it against. Anyone else ever heard of these?

Both are from Aquabid... I was just browsing around. Strange stuff in there today.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OY!!!!!

YIKES! 

Someone is just trying to see Culls... severely deformed bettas.... Yuck.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's really a shame, she's beautifully colored....

I keep seeing 'short-bodies' the more I look, but she was the most severe...


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

aww dont say yuck its not the poor things fault its genetics that did it...i love the pretty lil blue one tho i think i know what i want for my birthday =)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

truthequalslies said:


> aww dont say yuck its not the poor things fault its genetics that did it...i love the pretty lil blue one tho i think i know what i want for my birthday =)


Oh I'm not saying yuck about the betta, just the fact that someone is trying to sell it as a "Short Bodied betta" it's like saying a labradoodle is a "rare dog"


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow that poor thing....But the "nano" one is interesting. I wonder if it really stays that small?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, we'll probably find out about its real size once the auction ends and the person who wins gets the fish. It started off at 1$ and is now up to 13.75$!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

the first one looks like it has swim bladder disease


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone notice that with the pictures of the Short Body betta, the 2nd and 3rd pics seem to be on their side.. if they where straighened up.. the betta would be pointing straight down in both. And the other pictures, he seems to be facing down quite a bit.. I bet he has a lot of trouble swimming.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, I didn't notice that!!

Poor thing. :C I hope a kind person buys her (it's a female, I think they said)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That poor girl looks really deformed...hope she'll be okay. 

I've never heard of a nano betta before. That is SO cute! I want to squeeze it!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

The first one looks like it has lordosis!!! oh my gosh!!!I have seen it this bad in some fry at school but they don't normally survive 0_o not sure if that's what it is though, just REALLY looks like it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know why someone would try to make a profit on deformed fish and try to make it look like some sort of novelty.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I agree it seems sketchy


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ugh that's so messed up with the short backed betta... I feel so bad for that little girl. The nano betta, someone on aquabid has like a whole line of them and I think they are so adorable!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw poor girl. i really really hope she goes to someone who cares.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

another one of those "short bodied" something isn't sitting well with me regarding these fish...

this one doesn't look AS deformed as the last one...but...errrrrrr still looks like there's something wrong with it's spine if you ask me

View attachment 7913


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Poor things!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I hate it when people sell deformed things as something "Special".... i think the Nano bettas are just Runts... :-? Not sure, but that is the feeling that I get.


----------

